# Moving to Javea



## Nikinoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, 

Myself and my family (hubby and 3 year old) are looking to relocate to Javea in July or August of this year. We previously lived in Marbella for 3 years so are not newbies to living in Spain.

Can anyone suggest a starting point in regard to urbanisations in Javea please? We are coming for a month in June to have a look, but really need to know where to start!

We are looking for a family orientated and safe area (my hubby works offshore so I will be on my own with the little one for periods of time), and with easy access to schools, shops etc. (we will have a car). There are obviously lots of nice looking areas in the Internet but, from experience, appreciate that all is not what it may seem!

Any help would be most appreciated!
Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nikinoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my family (hubby and 3 year old) are looking to relocate to Javea in July or August of this year. We previously lived in Marbella for 3 years so are not newbies to living in Spain.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

We moved here 8.5 years ago with a 4 & 7 year old, & my OH was away a lot too. Initially we were in the port, but had the usual dream of a private villa with a pool & rented one with a view on Costa Nova

We spent the next 4 years gradually moving back towards the port & eventually got back here & intend to never move again!!

We can walk or cycle to just about everything we want, including schools, shops the cinema & the beach. We have a big house on a gated urb, mountain view, 2 communal pools (so someone else looks after it ) , a small private garden & several balconies

to be fair gated urbs & communal pools aren't for everyone, but when you're on you're own with kids it's great to have the security & neighbours nearby


----------



## Nikinoo (Apr 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> We moved here 8.5 years ago with a 4 & 7 year old, & my OH was away a lot too. Initially we were in the port, but had the usual dream of a private villa with a pool & rented one with a view on Costa Nova
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your reply! 

We had seen a few properties in costa nova on the internet which seemed to tick the boxes, but had no idea if it was a suitable and safe area! We lived in apartments in Marbella and agree that the communal facilities are a big bonus....but we did want to try the villa option, particularly with having a little one! 

Nevertheless, we are open to suggestions! Which urbanisations near the port do you think we should be looking at? It is difficult to work out where places are as a lot of the advertising says 'close to the port' but that can be somewhat ambiguous!! 

Which schools do your children go to? I have looked at both of the international ones in the area which seem to be nice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nikinoo said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply!
> 
> We had seen a few properties in costa nova on the internet which seemed to tick the boxes, but had no idea if it was a suitable and safe area! We lived in apartments in Marbella and agree that the communal facilities are a big bonus....but we did want to try the villa option, particularly with having a little one!
> 
> ...


the thing with Costa Nova, Balcon Al Mar, and all the other urbs on Cabo la Nao & on Montgo on the other side of town, is that a lot of them aren't 'lived in', - what I mean is that the majority of the houses are used only part time, so you could find that your nearest neighbours are a long way away.

Crime isn't really that much of a problem in Jávea generally - in fact it's about the lowest in the Valencia region - but obviously lots of empty properties attract what crime there is

another problem is that if you are north facing it will get cold & damp for about 6 months of the year - that's not such a problem down in the port/pueblo/arenal

my 2 are now teenagers & are at the _instituto_ (state secondary school) in the port, so can walk to school - it's less than a 5 min walk. When they were in primary school they were at the Arenal state school

with a child as young as your son I'd definitely give state school a try first - he'll pick the language up in no time & make* local* friends to play with - that tends not to happen so much in the international schools because the kids come from such a huge area

however, if I was choosing an International school I would personally go with Lady Elizabeth - it's bilingual

if you want a communal urb - the Floridamar urbs are in the port, also Puerto Real & quite a few others - I can't remember all the names - & some new ones too between the port & the pueblo

if you especially want a villa near the port you need to be looking at anything on Montgo, or the Puchol area


----------



## Nikinoo (Apr 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the thing with Costa Nova, Balcon Al Mar, and all the other urbs on Cabo la Nao & on Montgo on the other side of town, is that a lot of them aren't 'lived in', - what I mean is that the majority of the houses are used only part time, so you could find that your nearest neighbours are a long way away.
> 
> Crime isn't really that much of a problem in Jávea generally - in fact it's about the lowest in the Valencia region - but obviously lots of empty properties attract what crime there is
> 
> ...


Ok, great, thank you very much. That gives me more of an idea and will help in our searches and when we visit.


----------



## Dibdab (May 1, 2012)

Hello there, have been reading the forums for some time and only just now registered. We lived in Spain around 6 years ago now and keep thinking of returning and now have a son who is 5 in September. Same old question... which schools? We are intending to come out to Javea later this month as XIC are advertising open days which we would like to go to. I have family who still live near Benissa and have heard all sorts of good and bad things about fee paying schools (some of which I think are totally fabricated) but I would like to hear other opinions from those of you on the ground in Javea. 

What is the reputation of Lady Elizabeth vs XIC - I note hear that Lady Elizabeth is preferred - but why? 

I would love to hear any opinions on this..........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibdab said:


> Hello there, have been reading the forums for some time and only just now registered. We lived in Spain around 6 years ago now and keep thinking of returning and now have a son who is 5 in September. Same old question... which schools? We are intending to come out to Javea later this month as XIC are advertising open days which we would like to go to. I have family who still live near Benissa and have heard all sorts of good and bad things about fee paying schools (some of which I think are totally fabricated) but I would like to hear other opinions from those of you on the ground in Javea.
> 
> What is the reputation of Lady Elizabeth vs XIC - I note hear that Lady Elizabeth is preferred - but why?
> 
> I would love to hear any opinions on this..........


:welcome:

Lady Elizabeth definitely has the better reputation locally, probably for many reasons - but they & XIC are _very _different styles of school


when you've made 5 posts you can PM me for more info ( I can't be more specific with info on the open forum) - I have experience of the schools in the area (private & state) & know staff at both private ones


for a 5 year old though, I'd personally choose state school


----------



## Dibdab (May 1, 2012)

ahhh, OK 5 posts, working on that now! Thank you so much for your reply. I note you say "very" different styles of school......interesting? And yes, we have thought about the state school option for a 5 year old but my lack of good spanish puts me off as I wont know how well or bad my son is doing and I would feel out of control plus then the Valenciano thing too .....! Is the Valencian language similar to learning Welsh which isnt widely used?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibdab said:


> ahhh, OK 5 posts, working on that now! Thank you so much for your reply. I note you say "very" different styles of school......interesting? And yes, we have thought about the state school option for a 5 year old but my lack of good spanish puts me off as I wont know how well or bad my son is doing and I would feel out of control plus then the Valenciano thing too .....! Is the Valencian language similar to learning Welsh which isnt widely used?


yes, that worried me at first - would I be able help with homework in Spanish - I just took lessons & learned along with my 2 girls - helping them actually helped me learn

8.5 years on I still don't speak Valenciano, though my daughters do, & study mostly in Valenciano at school

a funny thing happened to me the other day - I was doing something at the ayuntamiento & the girl dealing with me was having a bit of trouble so called over the supervisor...........they were chatting away in Valenciano & I just joined in in Spanish............ they were amazed that I understood them (as was I) & thought it hilarious that I could join in, but not in Valenciano

there are lots of similarities & it just shows how much you can absorb without realising it







now if only my students would put the Spanish TV on, they might absorb some...........


----------



## Dibdab (May 1, 2012)

Students? You are a teacher? Sounds good.... For example I wanted to ring the Arenal ( is that the right one, the state school) to book into to view it and have a tour perhaps so I thought my Spanish through... "Hola, quero .....??..mmmmm??...my son.. ber lo, I think...."" and with that disaster didnt bother, which then made me think if I cant even do that little thing how can I communicate about my son to the teacher.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibdab said:


> Students? You are a teacher? Sounds good.... For example I wanted to ring the Arenal ( is that the right one, the state school) to book into to view it and have a tour perhaps so I thought my Spanish through... "Hola, quero .....??..mmmmm??...my son.. ber lo, I think...."" and with that disaster didnt bother, which then made me think if I cant even do that little thing how can I communicate about my son to the teacher.......


lol!!!

Daniel, the secretary speaks pretty good English, as do quite a few of the other teachers, but they're not supposed to let on 

I thoroughly recommend that school though - both my girls went there, loved it, & did very well too

you'd probably be best just ringing their doorbell about 10am - that's when he's free to see people if memory serves


----------



## Dibdab (May 1, 2012)

Gosh .... thats what I call inside information !! I have read good things about the Arenal school. Its all sooooo scary, the not knowing, being out of your comfort zone. 

Also, Im a bit new to forums etc. am I replying in the right place. Im doing "Quick replay" at the bottom of the page - should I be doing the "reply" green bubble?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibdab said:


> Gosh .... thats what I call inside information !! I have read good things about the Arenal school. Its all sooooo scary, the not knowing, being out of your comfort zone.
> 
> Also, Im a bit new to forums etc. am I replying in the right place. Im doing "Quick replay" at the bottom of the page - should I be doing the "reply" green bubble?


I usually use the green button - that way I quote the person I'm replying to, & then there's no confusion..


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'd be interested to know if you did make the move? I'm also looking to move so the more stories about the schools and area for me the better x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> lol!!!
> 
> Daniel, the secretary speaks pretty good English, as do quite a few of the other teachers, but they're not supposed to let on
> 
> ...


Goodness - Daniel is now the head teacher of the school  

Just to clarify - in Spain the school secretary is a qualified teacher & a sort of assistant head teacher - not someone who types the letters!

The school still has a great reputation - I still know a lot of people whose children are there


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

How things change in a few years!! Sounds like a great school.


----------



## Dibdab (May 1, 2012)

We didnt move in the end no. We just couldnt get to a point where we had all the boxes ticked at the same time. Income, sons age etc etc. As we had lived in Spain before we werent prepared to just arrive and see how it goes and get jobs in bars or building sites, which is what you tend to find people think they can do. We wanted to have our income (from UK preferably) well secured and our son to be the right age to adapt to the language. Spain does things in an incredibly different ways and when it was just the two of us that was Ok to cope with but I wouldnt want to go through some of the experiences we did with us now as a family. At the end of the day we decided all those years ago to come back to the UK. As we drove up the A7 heading North not once did I want to turn back round and I was glad to be back in the UK where I new how it worked. It was years ago that we lived there and we have sometimes thought lets go back to Spain. When you have a bad day at work or something we think the grass is greener in Spain, but we never would, not to live and function there and rely on an income from within Spain. Long holidays yes, yes, yes - live there no.


----------

